# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Leer afvallen in 1 dag

## Esmee Rozenboom

Beste lezers,

Ik ben al een tijdje aan het lijnen, maar het wil niet echt lukken. Ik heb verschillende diëten gevolgd zoals Dokter Frank en Sonja Bakker. In het begin ging het wel goed, maar na een tijdje reageerde mijn lichaam er niet meer op en dit demotiveerde erg. Nu heb ik gisteren een flyer gekregen over een workshop afvallen. De flyer verwees mij door naar Moes. Deze workshop leert je over de basisbeginselen (beweging, eetpatroon en mindset) en krijg je handige tips. Ook krijg je een health check.. De workshop wordt gegeven voor Moes Chraou en hij was de personal trainer van Herman den Blijker en Miss Nederland. Ik ga dit zeker doen! Misschien is het ook wat voor jou?


Groetjes Esmee

----------


## evitalien

Hallo Esmee,

Een workshop over een gezonde levensstijl is nooit weg. Als je wilt afvallen is het ook belangrijk om te ontdekken wat de oorzaak van het overgewicht is. Het is te simpel om te denken dat overgewicht uitsluitend te maken heeft met te veel eten. Overgewicht is een symptoom. Je kan het vergelijk met koorts. Het lichaam is ergens door van slag geraakt, en reageert door vet op te slaan.

Er kunnen velen oorzaken aan ten grondslag liggen. Misschien eet je wel te weinig(!) Klinkt heel paradoxaal, maar als je te te weinig eet denkt het lichaam dat we in een situatie van hongersnood zitten, en dus maar heel zuinig met de energie om moet gaan.

Het kan ook zijn dat je niet goed kunt voelen of je voldoende gegeten hebt en daardoor eigenlijk altijd te veel eet. Of dat je verbranding niet goed werkt. Je kunt dan gaan lijnen wat je wilt, maar het zal niet veel opleveren. 

Een andere oorzaak kan zijn dat je te veel insuline aanmaakt. Het lichaam slaat dan alles op in vet. Er kunnen regelmechanismes verstoord zijn, waardoor het lichaam niet meer kan registeren hoe hoog ons vetpercentage is en dus voor de zekerheid nog maar meer vet opslaat.

Het hoeft denk ik geen uitleg dat elk van deze oorzaken een eigen aanpak nodig hebben.

Misschien is het voor jou een idee om dit eens goed te laten uitzoeken?


Groet,


Evitalien

Het lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## juliarobert

Interessante informatie. Ik hou van je onderwerp. Bedankt voor het delen van het.

----------

